# Solved: Internet Options won't open



## Greg Bruce (Sep 2, 2004)

I sure hope this is something silly and easy 'cause I'm feeling pretty silly that I can't figure it out: When I go to Tools, Internet Options, the Options window flashes and then disappears, never to be found. I can do it all day and it flashes and disappears. I can open Control Panel and do it from there and it flashes and disappears.

I'm running IE7 because 8 blew up my computer. Actually, now that I think about it, IE8 did the same thing. I would click on it to open, it would flash like it was going to give me my homepage and then disappeared. I had to UNinstall it (which we all know going back with anything MS is hell on earth) and go back to IE7.

I am using a Dell Laptop with AMD Processor and XP PRO 2002 with Service Pack 3.

I need to reset some of my Options and I cannot see the window to do so.

Thank you!

Greg


----------



## Byteman (Jan 24, 2002)

Hi,

Try this:

http://www.computing.net/answers/security/internet-options-will-not-open/27408.html

Also, here> is some help offered and a different way to try to get the Options panel open....

http://forums.techarena.in/windows-xp-support/695421.htm

This problem is often seen caused by security programs you may have installed and one program is SpyBot Search and Destroy....

Follow what it says to check if you do have S S&D installed.


----------

